# Question for those in the know



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

I am currently on day 30 of my course, the main aim for me is to gain weight / size / mass etc, i was getting myself bogged down with trying to lose fat and get bigger, which i now think either cant be done, or it can but really slowly or only when your in better condition than i was to start with.

When i started i weighed 238lbs at around 15 to 17% BF, this is not a huge concern for me as i hope to be able with some help to give the carb cycling and some other things a bash and bring it down considerably.My concern is this i weighed myself this morning and i now weigh 250lbs at maybe the same BF levels or slightly higher, so is 12lbs to much of a gain in 30 days or should i carry on regardless. I know when i worked with Biker last year i comfortably took off 3 -lbs pw, which is roughly the rate im putting it on.

I have started to notice some chenge in shape around the arms, delts, chest and back area, however my waistline is also getting bigger, my question is thisdo i forget about it ( waist ) for now and concentrate on gaining or do i cut back on cals to try to alleviate the issue? I know a lot of this will be water but i dont want the task on the other end to become more difficult than i know it will be already.

I spoke to a couple of guys in the gym who compete and they both suggested carrying on as i am but keeping an eye on things, lol easy for them too say when they sit at 10 - 12% bf year round.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

imo i'd cut back on the cals a bit - i'd still keep my protein high, but cut back on the carbs a little...

the carbs will make your body hold a quite a bit of water, as will a diet 'high' (loose terms) in sodium...

imo the body cannot put more than 1lb a week of muscle, nay matter how much gear you put in - of course we put on a little more than this due to water retention..

if you body takes in just the right amount of calories to grow, the right training (and not necessarily gear - but of course it helps) then i believe it is possible to put on muscle without body fat..

on a 10 week course for example - i'd be aiming at 15lbs max - 5 lbs of this would be lost since it is water - but this water does help with the strength of course so its nay big deal

it hard to get the calories bang on - but i'd lower them slightly imo and see what happens


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

take most of your carbs in with your first 3meals of the day and reduce them as the day goes on.do a little cardio twice in the week.keep yer diet nice and clean with 1 cheat meal a week only!keep the protein high this will help you keep your muscle while the waist should begin to come down nice and steady.if you dont compeate you should try to look in good shape all year round and this should work ok.remember anyone can be big and fat.be that bit smaller with a nice solid look.good look mate.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

in a week or two and then i,ll make a decision, thanks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I noticed when I was heavier and did cycles I got heavier all over.

If I ever do another cycle I will be lean first to take advantage of the anabolism overfeeding brings with the positive nitrogen ballance.

I think it sucks to have to diet some to keep from getting fat when the gains will be less due to not eating as much.

Thats just me though.

You can choose very low GI carbs when you are on your cycle.

Good wholesome food would be a good idea to minimise fat gains.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

John said:


> I am currently on day 30 of my course, the main aim for me is to gain weight / size / mass etc, i was getting myself bogged down with trying to lose fat and get bigger, which i now think either cant be done, or it can but really slowly or only when your in better condition than i was to start with.
> 
> When i started i weighed 238lbs at around 15 to 17% BF, this is not a huge concern for me as i hope to be able with some help to give the carb cycling and some other things a bash and bring it down considerably.My concern is this i weighed myself this morning and i now weigh 250lbs at maybe the same BF levels or slightly higher, so is 12lbs to much of a gain in 30 days or should i carry on regardless. I know when i worked with Biker last year i comfortably took off 3 -lbs pw, which is roughly the rate im putting it on.
> 
> ...


im assuming your "using" in which case your probly retaining water - in four wks the gear should only just be kicking in, unless your on short esters? solid muscle gains take a fukin age. Or have i completely mis-read? in which case i apologise


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

imo if you are gaining and still sitting at the same BF% then carry on yes i agree it is'nt gonna be all muscle but it never is and if we all stopped gaining because it was water weight then we would never be big...lol plus muscle is 70% water any way..


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

man i posted this over a month ago, ive 1 week to go then its pct, thanks for all your help


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What do you weight today John?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i weigh 249.2 lbs or 17st 8 and 1 quarter pound, i started doing 30 mins on the bike eod and i started to take in more water, i think im looking a bit better for it, god knows i feel better.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

John said:


> i weigh 249.2 lbs or 17st 8 and 1 quarter pound, i started doing 30 mins on the bike eod and i started to take in more water, i think im looking a bit better for it, god knows i feel better.


Thats good.


----------

